# Can anyone Identify this stove?



## ethanhudson (May 15, 2012)

http://rapidcity.craigslist.org/app/2921775527.html

I am interested in getting another hearth appliance for my house but don't want to deal with the hassle of wood mess in another location (not to mention tending two fires).  The owner claims that he can't find any manufacturer or model number on the appliance.  I am interested in it but concerned that I wouldn't be able to get replacement parts if necessary.  ANY help will be greatly appreciated...


----------



## ethanhudson (May 16, 2012)

Nobody?


----------



## berniehasgas (May 16, 2012)

ethanhudson said:


> Nobody?


I think it may be a older Quad Baystove. Quadra-fire is a brand of HHT so parts should be readily available if needed if it is in fact a Quad.


----------



## ethanhudson (May 16, 2012)

berniehasgas said:


> I think it may be a older Quad Baystove. Quadra-fire is a brand of HHT so parts should be readily available if needed if it is in fact a Quad.


 
Thanks Bernie


----------



## webbie (May 16, 2012)

Could be a Regency also.
I'm amazed there is no label on it.....he should check for a tag where the gas value is (underneath the bottom vents probably)


----------



## ethanhudson (May 16, 2012)

webbie said:


> he should check for a tag where the gas value is (underneath the bottom vents probably)


 
Craig,
I appreciate that bit of information, it is very helpful...


----------



## DAKSY (May 18, 2012)

Looks like an old Regency B-Vent...


----------



## ethanhudson (May 20, 2012)

Update: Pierce Engineered Products, Inc., Glo King Model G42f or G42I.  Anybody have any info on this stove.  Where can I find a manual for it?


----------



## webbie (May 20, 2012)

I've seen the ads over the years, but never handled them or knew anyone who did:
Old address:
Glo King/Pierce Engineered Products Inc. 
P.O. Box 10107 
Eugene  OR 97440  , 
USA 

The good news is that most parts for such stoves are generic - that is, the gas valves, thermocouples, etc.


----------

